# Babies in their new homes



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

more....ooops...the forum is giving me trouble today!!! I will try again.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YIKES!!! This is not working at all. Will have to try tonight while I talk to Barb on the phone to figure out what is wrong!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I can see why you kept Marlowe. She is sweet looking!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

The puppies are too cute for words!

Everybody looks so happy with their new family members too:love2:


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

very cute, indeed. How old are they? -thanks


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I wish I could post the rest, but have tried five times and keep getting told there is a security token missing??? I have logged out and back in and it still will not work. I don't know.

Thank you for your comments. The rest look very happy too particularly the fellow in Germany. They were eight to nine weeks old when they left. And Ollie...thank you. Marlowe is a little doll. She will end up a ton darker than she is too so it is going to e interesting to watch her!!!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Love seeing the puppies in their new homes. They all look so happy. Hope to see the rest soon.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Love the sleeping puppy belly picture. They are all too cute. Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is Teddy, who is now known as Rufus. This little boy is owned by (or she is owned by him...lol) a fellow forum member.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is Nicolau, who was known as Blue or Cutie. He now lives in New York with the lady who owns the bathing suit company DiNeila Designs. Poor guy is going to be surrounded by bikini models. Tough life huh?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

And this is Murphy...who his Mom likes to call "The Prince" or "Mr. Germany". He has a lovely pack of people and critters who have welcomed him with open arms/paws!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

They all seem so happy to be in their new homes! Too bad that we live in a condo and spoos are probably too big. Know of any red mini breeders that you would recommend, ASP?


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

How precious! Love the pic with the carrier!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> This is Nicolau, who was known as Blue or Cutie. He now lives in New York with the lady who owns the bathing suit company DiNeila Designs. Poor guy is going to be surrounded by bikini models. Tough life huh?


Some dogs have all the luck!! First he was lucky enough to have _you_ for a breeder, and now this as his home and family?! I am so psyched he's in the tri-state area!! Maybe one day I'll see him walking in Central Park?!

I was just wondering how the little red babies (not so little anymore!) were making out, and you too, without them. It's so good to see them all happily settled and so very much loved. I know it's going to be an extra special Thanksgiving for a lot of families, thanks to you. Hope you enjoy the holiday knowing you've given the spoos and their people a lifetime of special days to spend together.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> This is Teddy, who is now known as Rufus. This little boy is owned by (or she is owned by him...lol) a fellow forum member.


Really who? I must have missed the announcement!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am not going to say Ollie. I think she is a little uneasy because it can be pretty mean here sometimes. When she is ready she will let you all know. She is so in love, I am pretty sure she does not want anyone to rain on her parade.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> They all seem so happy to be in their new homes! Too bad that we live in a condo and spoos are probably too big. Know of any red mini breeders that you would recommend, ASP?


Let me put my thinking cap on and let you know. I know Denali Poodles and Duenna Poodles, both here in Ontario breed red minis. I have met a couple of Duena's and they are lovely!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> And this is Murphy...who his Mom likes to call "The Prince" or "Mr. Germany". He has a lovely pack of people and critters who have welcomed him with open arms/paws!


_My absolute favorite of the litter!! They are all lovely but there is something special about this one. It appears that they all have wonderful forever homes!_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh ok - I understand


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Let me put my thinking cap on and let you know. I know Denali Poodles and Duenna Poodles, both here in Ontario breed red minis. I have met a couple of Duena's and they are lovely!!


Thanks. Another PF member also mentioned Duenna Poodles to me. I will definitely check with them. Thanks again, ASP.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

Beautiful pups Arreau...

I WANT one.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoofly said:


> Beautiful pups Arreau...
> 
> I WANT one.


Awww...thanks! We will be having a litter in December hopefully and another is June out of mine and Trillium;s girls Betty-Jo and Jenny.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

I have made up my mind that my second dog will be (of course) another standard. And I would love to have a red. They are just so beautiful. I have been scoping out your pups. Hopefully one day in the future!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoofly said:


> I have made up my mind that my second dog will be (of course) another standard. And I would love to have a red. They are just so beautiful. I have been scoping out your pups. Hopefully one day in the future!


Well, you know where I am. I would love to talk to you when you are ready.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

I will most definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoofly said:


> I will most definitely keep that in mind.


We are VERY excited with Jennys testing. All is on OFFA for verification. Her hips are excellent, patellas-normal, cardiac-normal, Thyroid-normal, SA- clear, Eyes-CERF- normal. DM- non carrier, clear by parentage of vWd and NE. There have been as couple of full siblings of hers whose hips have been xrayed (not OFA) who have been excellent as well., in their vet`s opinion.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

Wonderful!
Owning my first poodle has taught me lots. I know what to look for now, and what NOT to look for...if that makes sense. I've learned most of what I know from this forum, or this forum leading to other information.
I am looking at another puppy sometime in the next year. Hopefully sooner than later as my circumstances are not ideal at the moment (for a puppy). But with the commitment (time-wise and financial) a long thought out search is well worth the effort.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoofly said:


> Wonderful!
> Owning my first poodle has taught me lots. I know what to look for now, and what NOT to look for...if that makes sense. I've learned most of what I know from this forum, or this forum leading to other information.
> I am looking at another puppy sometime in the next year. Hopefully sooner than later as my circumstances are not ideal at the moment (for a puppy). But with the commitment (time-wise and financial) a long thought out search is well worth the effort.


ABSOLUTELY!! Better to take the time now and investigate everything than rush into something and possibly have your heart broken along the way. It makes sense to do your homework and decide on the healthiest puppy possible and have a long and wonderful life with your choice rather than to hurry it up and possibly spend a little less and then suffer, both dog and owner, because of that decision.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

So happy to see them in fantastic forever homes! Everybody looks so happy!


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

I really enjoyed these pctures - they made me smile. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Love the pups! Glad they all got such great homes! ^.^


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

It always amazes me how fast they grow. . . I absolutely love the pics of The Prince with his new friend the GSD. Amazing that they became friends so fast!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

These pics are so sweet. I'm so glad that they are all settling in so well. I love the poodle in the duffel bag!!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

That must warm your heart to share your beautiful babies with all those families! They are beautiful.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Thanks. Another PF member also mentioned Duenna Poodles to me. I will definitely check with them. Thanks again, ASP.


You are most welcome. If she does not have pups or you are continuing to look elsewhere, let me know and I would be happy to help in any way I can.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

penny_ann said:


> So happy to see them in fantastic forever homes! Everybody looks so happy!


Oh my goodness, their humans are ecstatic. There have been a couple of pee accidents, but those parents are saying it was their fault. Everyone was 99.99% house trained in a couple of days. They are confident, happy, spunky little souls and everyone is just delighted, the babies and their families. Thank you!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Some dogs have all the luck!! First he was lucky enough to have _you_ for a breeder, and now this as his home and family?! I am so psyched he's in the tri-state area!! Maybe one day I'll see him walking in Central Park?!
> 
> I was just wondering how the little red babies (not so little anymore!) were making out, and you too, without them. It's so good to see them all happily settled and so very much loved. I know it's going to be an extra special Thanksgiving for a lot of families, thanks to you. Hope you enjoy the holiday knowing you've given the spoos and their people a lifetime of special days to spend together.


You are truly the sweetest! Thank you! Wouldn't it be amazing if you ran into him? OM...if it ever happens, please be sure to let me know, will you? I am okay now because it helps so much to see how happy everyone is. Hearing great things about how it is all going for each of the kidlets and seeing their new families so in love can only put a big smile on my face. I still get emotional when I watch videos of them, but I am just delighted that everyone is happy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

CT Girl....That is my favourite photo. You can sure see how content and relaxed she is with her new family, can't you?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I hope the new owners stay in touch with their new babies like I did with Lucybug. I'd love to see how they develop and grow!! I know that you'll share whatever pics you get from them so we can stay updated with how they're doing. I can't wait until I get to be one of those lucky people again; welcoming a new baby into our home!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

rubymom said:


> How precious! Love the pic with the carrier!


Isn't that cute? He was so awesome! He had to be at the Toronto Airport three hours ahead of flight time. The flight was delayed an hour. So, he was in the bag most of four hours before he ever got on the plane. Then the flight was eight hours and he was not to be taken out of the bag on the plane. Then they had to see the federal vet in Munich before heading the rest of the way to Berlin. Janett was told he could not go outside or be with people (so had to stay in the bag) for another 2 hours until the vet saw him, went over the paperwork and stamped everything. He had not fussed at all and had not peed or pooped in the bag. Janett said when she finally got him outside at the Munich airport he peed twice for about 3 solid minutes each time and made a poop the size a Great Dane would do. We were all so proud of him and so surprised a pup that young could be so good about the whole thing!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awwwww they are soooo cute! bring back memories!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> I hope the new owners stay in touch with their new babies like I did with Lucybug. I'd love to see how they develop and grow!! I know that you'll share whatever pics you get from them so we can stay updated with how they're doing. I can't wait until I get to be one of those lucky people again; welcoming a new baby into our home!!


Me too, its so fun to see them all grow and it brings back so many memories.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Cherie, this litter was gorgeous!!
I can't wait until the new families start sending you photos of the puppies all grown up!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy smokes!! I have been so busy I totally forgot about this thread. Sorry. To all of you who responded, THANK YOU!!! I appreciate everyone's kindness. I love my dogs and puppies, and it touches my heart when someone else appreciates them too.

Keith...you got to know the pups really well, thanks to Skype. You got to sit in the puppy pen and play with them from afar. So, loving them like you do is wonderful because you did not see just a few photos and declare them lovely. You really KNEW them. Thank you!

I do not want to wish the time away, but am really curious to see how they will turn out and how dark they will end up. Purple (Kiegan) was one of those "IT" puppies that every breeder gets excited about and I think he is going to blow me away when I see him at a year old.


----------

